# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  PERAWATAN KOI BARU - ART.#1

## masterpizzkoi

*HOW TO HANDLE THE NEW COMER KOI  ART. #1*

*RAHASIA PEMELIHARAAN KOI BARU*.

Ada koi pendatang baru di kolam anda ?
Hati hati terhadap koi baru. Terlepas dari kolam mana asal koi baru, anda harus berhati-hati memperlakukannya. Jangan sekali kali menganggap sepele koi yang baru datang, bila anda tidak ingin mendapat masalah serius nantinya. 

Mungkin banyak diantara anda yang sudah terbiasa tidak melakukan karantina, alias koi baru langsung masuk kolam, dan koinya sehat-sehat saja. Tetapi bila anda ceroboh, bisa menimbulkan tingkat kematian yang tinggi bagi koi baru anda, atau bahkan terhadap koi  lainnya .

Bila ingin aman, tidak ada salahnya anda lakukan karantina terhadap koi baru anda. 

*Karantina koi baru.*

Koi yang baru datang, sedang dalam kondisi stress berat, apalagi koi baru saja mengalami perjalanan jauh dan lama.

Sepanjang pengalaman penulis, koi baru yang langsung dikarantina sebelum masuk kolam, selanjutmya akan  sehat dan aman, baik bagi koi baru itu sendiri maupun bagi koi lama yang telah eksist. 
Sebaliknya koi baru yang langsung masuk kolam tanpa melalui proses karantina, berpotensi menimbulkan masalah bagi koi dan kolam anda.

Memang dengan  proses karantina perlu waktu, biaya dan kesabaran. Tetapi hasilnya akan sangat memuaskan. Koi baru anda tetap sehat dan koi lama aman-aman saja. Apalagi bila koi anda bermutu tinggi, langka  dan mahal harganya.

*Mengapa perlu karantina ?*

Koi anda stress didalam kantong plastic meski beroksigen sekalipun. Koi sangat sensitip terhadap ruang gerak da kadar oksigen dalam air. Maksudnya bila koi ada didalam kantong, tentu tidak bisa bergerak bebas dan dengan pasokan oksigen yang terbatas, hal ini menimbulkan ketidaknyamanan baginya. 
Memang transportasi  koi yang umum dipakai adalah dengan menggunakan kantong beroksigen. Bahkan koi yang diimport dari luar negeripun dengan cara yang sama. Oleh karena itu masalah metode transportasi kita abaikan saja.

Bila koi stress, maka daya tahan tubuhnya akan melemah, sama juga seperti manusia  Sebaliknya bila dalam kondisi fit, koi punya daya tahan terhadap serangan penyakit dan infeksi.
Berdasarkan hal tsb. maka koi yang stress, musti dikondisikan terlebih dahulu, agar minimal mengurangi stressnya dahulu sebelum masuk kolam.

*Tujuan karantina koi.*

1.	Menurunkan stress.
2.	Memantau kondisi dan kesehatan koi
3.	Penyesuaian dengan kualitas air dikolam anda
4.	Mengembalikan kondisi koi menjadi fit.

*Bagaimana proses karantina ?*

Anda tentu harus menyediakan wadah khusus untuk karantina koi. Pakailah tempat yang tidak terlalu sempit, sesuai dengan panjang koi, tetapi juga jangan terlalu luas. Bisa menggunakan bak semen atau fibre glass, namun idealnya menggunakan aquarium (bak transparan), sebab kita bisa dengan mudah mengamati kondisi  koi yang sedang dikarantina dengan mudah dan jelas.

Tempatkan wadah karantina ditempat yang aman, jauh dari kebisingan, sebab  koi juga sensitip terhadap suara dan perubahan intensitas cahaya.

*Berapa lama karantina ?*

Tidak perlu terlalu lama dalam bak karantina. Bila kondisi koi normal, maka paling lama 2 minggu, koi sudah terlihat sehat dan sudah bisa dipindahkan ke kolam anda.

Tetapi bila secara phisik, koi anda masih terlihat sakit maka perlu dilakukan pengobatan. Biasanya koi yang memburuk kondisinya, maka pada hari ke 4 atau ke 5 pada masa karantina, akan menunjukkan gejala-gejala sakit, antara lain berdiam diri, sisik berwarna kemerah-merahan, timbul bercak2 merah, terdapat kutu (parasit) yang menempel di badannya , pada ekor terlihat guratan merah atau tanda kerusakan pada siripnya, mata cekung atau tertutup selaput putih  dll.

Bila koi memburuk kondisinya, maka harus segera dilakukan diagnosa terhadap penyakit koi, untuk menentukan obat yang tepat. Pemberian obat harus segera dilakukan untuk mengurangi resiko kematian koi.

*Perlengkapan bak karantina*.

Alat alat yang dibutuhkan dalam bak karantina antara lain Air kolam, Pompa filter, blower (aerator) heater dan jaring atau penutup bak.

Pakailah air kolam untuk karantina, jangan mengggunakan air baru yang belum cukup kadar oksigennya, bisa2 koi anda makin stress bahkan mati.
Pompa filter diperlukan untuk mengalirkan air ke ruang filter. Kecukupan pasokan oksigen harus dipertahankan dengan aerator. Heater (pemanas air) diset pada suhu 30  32 º Celcius. Jangan lupa, bak harus ditutup rapat dengan jaring atau papan dll untuk menjaga koi tidak loncat keluar bak.

Yang terpenting dalam proses karantina adalah menjaga suhu air tetap antara 30  32 º Celcius (hangat). Pada suhu tersebut, bakteri dan virus bisa menjadi lemah  sehingga tidak mampu menginfeksi koi. Untuk mendapatkan suhu yang stabil, maka bak karantina ditutup rapat, dengan catatan supply oksigen  tetap berjalan normal.

*Tingkat Kepadatan ikan.*

Koi yang dikarantina jangan terlalu banyak. Idealnya hanya 1 ekor koi dalam 1 bak karantina.  Jangan melakukan karantina 2 ekor koi dalam 1 bak. Bila lebih dari 1, maka minimal 3 ekor dalam 1 bak. Mengapa tidak 2 ekor dalam 1 bak ? Sesuai pengalaman, bila kita karantina 2 ekor, maka bila salah satu koi stress berat, sampai meloncat-loncat, maka koi lainnya akan terpengaruh. Bila hanya ada 2 ekor koi baru bagaimana ? Ambil 1 ekor koi lagi yang sudah ada dikolam anda dengan ukuran yang sama untuk menggenapkan 3 ekor.  
Bila 3 ekor atau lebih, maka pengaruhnya relatip berkurang, mengingat sifat koi adalah senang berkelompok.
_Bersambung_

----------


## HANDI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## laukkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## masterpizzkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## karom

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lapendos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## masterpizzkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koimania

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## masterpizzkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hopihola

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## svenni

Hi,

I was surprised when I saw the drawing circulating the water of the pond through the quarantine tank and then back to the pond  ::  

What is the difference putting the koi into the quarantine tank or the pond then? Ok, there are some differences....the koi in the quarantine has more stress because of:

-no space => maximum stress
-minimum oxygen levels due to high temp. of 30-32 deg. Celsius => maximum stress
-increased pH value due to additional aeration => CO2 evaporates =>pH increases => maximum stress

What is the heating of the water meant for? The only parasite that can be treated by heating up the water is Costia but PK or Formalin will do the same job. Beside causing very low oxygen levels heating up the water will reduce the symptoms/outbreak of KHV which will end up in an outbreak AFTER the quarantine (OK, if the water is mixed with pond water anyway it does not make a difference  ::  ). Mixing pond water with quarantine water will allow almost all parasites, bacteria etc. to enter the pond and infect the remaining fishes and a heated environment in the quarantine pond gives a perfect basis for a fast multiplication of all parasites/bacteria  ::  

A separate tank for quarantine and a good dosis of "leave them alone" (quote P. Waddington, Author of the book "Koi Kichi") will do a much better job. If problems occur a microscope will help determine what parasite causes the problems and a defined treatment will solve it (unless you catched a KHV infected koi).

Sorry if I do not agree with your opinion but I hardly learned my lessons and I spend a lot of time, reading the latest koi health books, learning the proper use of a microscope and speaking to koi specialists (Vetenarians specialized in Koi treatment) in Europe. Nowadays the fatality rate dropped dramatically (KHV infections excluded of course  ::  ) and I know why......

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## masterpizzkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## svenni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## masterpizzkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## masterpizzkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boby_icon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## masterpizzkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ber

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## karom

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Bung masterpizz,

thanks atas komentar anda. 
tidak ada maksud saya utk memihak sana-sini apalagi utk 'membunuh' karena forum ini bertujuan utk mensharing pengetahuan dan juga pengalaman demi kemajuan bersama.

Kalau metode karantina tsb yang anda anggap benar, itu sah-sah saja karena pengalaman anda mungkin lebih, dan sejauh ini tidak ada masalah. Biar para hobbyist yang menentukannya atau menemukan referensi tambahan lain dari forum atau orang lain dan juga dari pengalamannya sendiri.

Cuma saya tidak mengomentari langsung pendapat anda di hal tersebut tetapi saya berpendapat utk menyetujui metoda atau usulan Sven karena pengalaman saya sendiri juga mempraktekan metoda yang sama, bahwa air karantina sebaiknya tidak tercampur dengan air kolam. Itu saja. Jadi karena bukan karena saya kenal Sven dan tidak kenal anda. Saya sendiri sering tidak sependapat dengan Sven di beberapa hal seperti penggunaan peralatan filter yang luar biasa mahal dsb dan atau harga ikan yang tidak seharusnya, berdasarkan pengalaman saya.

Tapi kalau memang pendapat saya salah dan atau pengalaman saya dianggap masih dangkal ya saya terima saja karena saya tidak mencari pembenaran koq. Hobbyist yang akan menemukannnya sendiri setelah mengalami tahapan2 pemeliharaan.

Saya bukan moderator di indeks ini tapi di hal seputar kontes saja dan saya jg tidak pernah mengajukan diri sebagai moderator di forum ini tapi atas permintaan teman2 di KOIS a.l pak Beryl. 

thanks atas perhatiannya semoga polemik ini tidak bertele tele dan kalau ada waktu mungkin saya bisa mengunjungi anda (di ?) utk tukar pikiran lebih lanjut.

cheers

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## svenni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KD

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## karom

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

> lanjut di goyang mang................., monggo
> 
> sambil bergoyang kita bersilaturahim kan lebih asik, sengol sengol dikit itu biasa bunga kehidupan.
> 
> rudy.


Emang kang Rudy sdh bisa goyang skg?..  ::

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mdharmaw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_lemes

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_lemes

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koinia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mdharmaw

Waaah Pak Ajik.....jangan pake lama donk nyarinya.....

Udah ketemu belon copynya?...
Perlu dibantuin gak nyarinya?...

Jangan sampai semboyan "Tersesat di jalan yg benar" jadi luntur yo....  ::  


Berita dari Pak Ajik di tung-tung koq gak teng-teng (ditunggu-tunggu koq gak dateng dateng...)  ::  

Cheers,

----------


## mdharmaw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paimo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ndey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## djunedz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

wah .... bener juga nih apa yg dibilang sama om sunu .......

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

